# جميع شرائط المرنم ماهر فايز



## oesi no (14 يوليو 2007)

جميع شرائط المرنم ماهر فايز
سلام رب المجد مع جميعكم 
سوف نبدأ اليوم بسلسله من المواضيع التجميعيه لمجموعه كبيرة من المرنمين 
وسوف نبدأ اليوم بالمرنم 
ماهر فايز 
اولا شريط يا كنيسه يا متغربه ​1- يا كنيسه يا متغربه 
2- محتاجين لك 
3-وكلامك حبيناه
4-دة يسوع اتنازل 
5- ملك الملوك 
6- انت معانا كفايه 
7- اغفر زلاتى وطهرنى 
8- اوعى تنسى انى معاك 
9- متفكرش كتير 
10- انا عايزك انت 
11- اللى دسنا الموت وياه 
12- بعد بعادى 
13-انت الامال والامان
تانيا شريط راجعين للمدينه 
1-يسوع هو الطريق 
2-شمس عمرك 
3-تعال متكونش بعيد 
4-هلليلويا حب يسوع 
5- شكرا شكرا يا فادينا 
6-راجعين للمدينه 
7- اسمك دة فوق اسامينا 
8- متغربين حتى فى مكانا 
9- دى العيون بتدارى دموع 
10- لمساتك بتعزينا 
11- انا ماشى ونورك قدامى 
ثالثا شريط انا لحبيبى 
1-قراءة
2-انا لحبيبى 
3- احبك 
4-انت جوة القلب ساكن 
5- يوم ما تحنن جيه 
6- قلبه حنين 
7- القلب المحتاج 
8- سلطانك اعظم 
9- انا مذنب 
10- مجروح علشانى 
11-انا اللى ضليت 
12-قراءة 
13- دايما بتخبينى
14- وهاعيشلك 
15- افرح واهتف بالعود 
16- كلامك انت روح وحياة 
​رابعا شريط لحن الالحان اسمك يا يسوع 
1-لو باقى فى عودى وتر 
2- انت اللحن 
3-قراءة 
4- لولا موت الصليب 
5- رنم موسى 
6-ترنيم ترنيم 
7-بقلوب الشكر 
8- باللحن مع الاشعار 
9- نغم الروح 
10-هاتو العود هنرنم 
11- رافع رايه 
12- افرح بيك 
13-يالا نرنم 
14- جاى بذبيحة حمد 
15- عايشنلك بالحب 
16-وحدك نور الانوار 
17-سايبين الدنيا واتعابها 
خامسا شريط قولو للصديق خير 
1- نسجد ونعلن 
2- ربى اجعل صلاتى 
3- قراءة 
4- ايها الفخارى الاعظم 
5- احبك يارب يا قوتى 
6- اثق يا سيدى 
7- لى الحياة هى المسيح 
8- صوته بيعلى 
9- علمنى ازاى اقدم جسدى 
10- يسوع ملك الملوك 
11- قراءة 
12-رغم ضياع الحب 
13-يمكن يوم 
14-قراءة 
15- قولو للصديق خير 
16- مين غيرك بيحن عليا 
17-ثبت انظارك فيا 
18- كل الماضى - مبننساش 
مع تحيات اسرة عمل قسم الترانيم
يتبع ​


----------



## oesi no (14 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: جميع شرائط المرنم ماهر فايز*

سادسا شريط فى القمم يحلى الوجود 
​


1- ياما هربت نفسى 
2- قراءة 
3- هاتقدم وانا مش خايف 
4- يا سيدى ها ثقتى 
5- يا نهر النعم الفياض 
6- قراءة 
7- اروى الاعماق المشتاقة 
8- اتهلل اليوم 
9- قراءة 
10- ها انا اتى وليس بذاتى 
11- لما تلقى فى عينى دمعه 
12- يا مؤتى الاغانى 
13- انادى بقلبى 
14 - القلب فقلبك 
15- قراءة 
16- نسجد لاسمك 
17- نسجد لك يا ابانا 
18- كونو قديسيين 
19-ذوكصابترى 
​
​سابعا شريط لن انحنى 

1- قولى ليه 
2- العالم عطاياة 
3- اخطأت اليك 
4- صغير صغير انا 
5- انت هدف 
6- شاكرينك 
7- طوبى لشعب 
8- قل كلمة 
9- متنحنيش 
10- سمع 
11- يا جبال الشر 
12- كالنخله يزهو الصديق 
13- لا تشمتى بى 
14- اعظمك يارب 
15 - فى البدء 
​
​ثامنا شريط ابو الانوار 

1- ابو المجد النورانى 
2- خلينى اقدر 
3- من يوم 
4- احبك 
5- بدون حبك 
6- انت الاسد 
7- انا الرب 
8- التفتو الى 
9- مرة تانيه 
10- يا رافعى من ابواب الموت 
11- نور يا بهاء مجد الله 
​
​تاسعا شريط ولا فيه اسم تانى 

1- قالو متكلمش 
2- حتى ان كان 
3- بأرفض وبأصرار 
4- انا لست احتسب لشئ 
5- مدعو سماوى 
6- مفيهاش راحه 
7- عريانا خرجت 
8- بيك افراحى 
9- فأجاتنى 
10- يا أبو قلب طيب 
​
​عاشرا موسيقى ولا فيه اسم تانى 
​
​1- قالو متكلمش 
2- حتى ان كان 
3- بأرفض وبأصرار 
4- انا لست احتسب لشئ 
5- مدعو سماوى 
6- قراءة 
7- مفيهاش راحه 
8- بيك افراحى 
9- فاجأتنى 
10- يا أبو قلب طيب 
​
​11- شريط هو قال 
​
​1- يا حياة المسيحيه 
2- قدام حاجات هو قال 
3- الساكن فى ستر العلى 
4- لخصت حياتى وكلماتى 
5- من افواة الاسود يعلى 
6- وجدنى فى ارض قفرة 
7- قلبى اسير نعمتك 
8- لو فرض والدنيا ضحكت 
9- ان لم تكن انت انشودتى 

*شريط كما فى السماء
**ادينى امانه ليك*
*اسف *
*اسمك يتغننى *
*


اقدم 

المعصره 

انهض 

بمخافتك

زيدوا المسيح

شعبك يتقدم بيك

لك مجدا

هاعدى

ولا حد غيرك قالها*​


----------



## غصن زيتون (15 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: جميع شرائط المرنم ماهر فايز*

ارجوك شريط سحابة ذكريات 
لوا امكنك 
                          الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## oesi no (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: جميع شرائط المرنم ماهر فايز*

*ماهر فايز

شريط كما فى السماء
**ادينى امانه ليك*
*اسف   *
*اسمك يتغننى *
* 


اقدم    

المعصره 

انهض 

بمخافتك

زيدوا المسيح

شعبك يتقدم بيك

لك مجدا

هاعدى

ولا حد غيرك قالها
منقووووول للامانه 
*​
 		 	 		 		 		 		 			 				__________________


----------



## رفعت المصرى (1 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: جميع شرائط المرنم ماهر فايز*

ربنا يباركك انا كنت محتاج كدة من زمان


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: جميع شرائط المرنم ماهر فايز*

ميرسى يا oesi-no   وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك .


----------



## Fady Naguib (6 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: جميع شرائط المرنم ماهر فايز*

*MERCI kETEER LEIK
*


----------



## el safa (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: جميع شرائط المرنم ماهر فايز*

ميرسى ليكم كلكم وربنا يعوض تعبكم فعلا مجهود اكثر من رائع


----------



## theway (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: جميع شرائط المرنم ماهر فايز*

مجهود رائع الرب يباركك

لكن لدى تساؤل ارجو ان تقبلة فى المحبة

هل اخذت اذن خاص بنشر هذة الترانيم؟ واين حقوق الملكية الفكرية ؟
اقبل تحياتى


----------



## oesi no (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: جميع شرائط المرنم ماهر فايز*

ميرسى لذوقك 
لو عندك اى شكوى حطها فى قسم الشكاوى 
سلام ونعمه ​


----------



## Tabitha (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: جميع شرائط المرنم ماهر فايز*



theway قال:


> لكن لدى تساؤل ارجو ان تقبلة فى المحبة
> 
> هل اخذت اذن خاص بنشر هذة الترانيم؟ واين حقوق الملكية الفكرية ؟
> اقبل تحياتى



سامحني اخونا.. عندي تعليق صغير .... 

ليه بتسأل أين"حقوق الملكية الفكرية" ؟

احنا نسأل السؤال ده لو أخونا oesi_no جاب شريط ماهر فايز ومسح اسم المرنم وقال ده صوتي ...

لكن انا شايفة عنوان كبيييييير بيقول "شرائط المرنم ماهر فايز" 
وإلا ماذا تقصد بحقوق الملكية الفكرية !!
،ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

وربنا يعوضك اخ oesi_no 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك .


----------



## oesi no (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: جميع شرائط المرنم ماهر فايز*

ميرسى يا انسطاسيا 
امال لو نزلت الشريط بتاع ماهر فايز اللى  لسه منزلش هيعمل فيا ايه 
:dntknw:​


----------



## theway (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: جميع شرائط المرنم ماهر فايز*

الصديق oesi_no 
الاصدااء الاعزاء

لست اقصد الدخول فى صدام مع احد او اتهام شخص بعينة ،اقول الصدق فى المسيح اننى قرات الموضوع ولم اهتم بمن الكاتب فالحوار هنا موضوعى وليس شخصى

بخصوص الملكية الفكرية
هل يجوز ان نقوم بنشر مجهود شخص او شركة على النت ؟بدون موافقة او اذن من صاحبها ؟ الحقيقة ان هذا سرقة -عفوا فى الكلمة-هناك مطربون عالميون رفعوا قضايا على بعض مواقع النت لنشرها اشرطة خاصة بهم

حقوق الملكية الفكرية تعنى ببساطة احترام حق المؤلف والناشر والمنتج فى عدم نشر منتجه بدون اذن !!
اما فيما يتعلق بعقوبات الاعتداء على حقوق الملكية الفكرية،فقد وافق مجلس الشعب على المادة التي تنص على أن يعاقب بغرامة لا تقل عن 20 ألف جنيه ولا تتجاوز 100 ألف جنيه كل من قلّد موضوع اختراع أو استورد أو عرض للبيع منتجات مقلدة للاختراع أو وضع بغير حق علامة تجارية مقلدة، وفي حالة العودة يزيد الحد الأدنى للغرامة إلى 40 ألف جنيه والحبس لمدة ثلاثة أشهر.


لقد سألت الاخ ماهر فايز مرة عن من يقوم بأخذ ترانيمة وتغيير اللحن ونشرها فى اشرطة اخرى فقال لى بانة عندما يقوم باصدار شريط جديد فالشريط يصبح ملك للناس وعلى كل شخص ان يستخدمة بالطريقة التى تروق له !!

وانا اعلم تماما ان الاخ ماهر لا ينظر للربح المادى من وراء الاشرطة التى ينشرها
لكن هل تعتقدون ان باقى المرنمين سيقولوا ذلك ؟ انا شخصيا لا اعتقد ولا اريد ان اذكر بعض الاسماء التى ترفض باصرار


----------



## Coptic Man (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: جميع شرائط المرنم ماهر فايز*




> اما فيما يتعلق بعقوبات الاعتداء على حقوق الملكية الفكرية،فقد وافق مجلس الشعب على المادة التي تنص على أن يعاقب بغرامة لا تقل عن 20 ألف جنيه ولا تتجاوز 100 ألف جنيه كل من قلّد موضوع اختراع أو استورد أو عرض للبيع منتجات مقلدة للاختراع أو وضع بغير حق علامة تجارية مقلدة، وفي حالة العودة يزيد الحد الأدنى للغرامة إلى 40 ألف جنيه والحبس لمدة ثلاثة أشهر.


 
الاخ الحبيب theway

اتفهم منطقك ولكن الغرض من الترانيم اللي بتتحط علي الانترنت ليس البيع والشراء والتداول ولكن مجرد الاستماع للترانيم وهناك العديد من المواقع المرخصة التي تضع شرائط ترانيم كاملة لاغلب المرنمين المعروفين

وبعدين اغلب الشرائط بتبقي قاديمة نادرا لما يكون شريط جديد بيبقي تداول بره وبيفضل يتداول انا مثلا عندي كذا شريط وبنزلهم برضه من الانترنت وممكن شريط اسمعه من الانترنت واشتريه علشان يبقي عندي لما يعجبني 

سلام ونعمة


----------



## theway (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: جميع شرائط المرنم ماهر فايز*

الاخ العزيز كوبتك مان

شكرا من اجل محبتك ومشاركتك فى الحوار
انا اتفهم تماما تنزيل ترانيم مسيحية فهى ليست بغرض التجارة

لكن دعنى اقول لك خلفية سؤالى

كنت اقوم باعداد وتجهيز اذاعة على النت لاذاعة بعض الموضوعات الشبابية وفكرنا فى عرض موسيقى لكن كانا معنا صديقا انجليزيا رفض بشدة وقال لابد ان يكون معك ترخيص لذلك !!
واحترمنا رغبتة فى النهاية !!


----------



## Coptic Man (6 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: جميع شرائط المرنم ماهر فايز*



theway قال:


> كنت اقوم باعداد وتجهيز اذاعة على النت لاذاعة بعض الموضوعات الشبابية وفكرنا فى عرض موسيقى لكن كانا معنا صديقا انجليزيا رفض بشدة وقال لابد ان يكون معك ترخيص لذلك !!
> واحترمنا رغبتة فى النهاية !!


 
الاخ الحبيب الطريق

اولا : دعني اسائلك هل الاذاعة مسيحية ؟ 

ثانيا : معروف اني الغربيين كل حاجة عندهم بالفلوس مفيش حاجة اسمها عمل المحبة او ده للخدمة فا ممكن يمشي 

وكمان عايز اضيف اني الموسيقي تختلف نهائيا عن الترانيم الموسيقي دي ابداع فني متكامل اما الترانيم فا اغلبها كاتبها اباء كهنة ورهبان ومن التراث و كلهم كتبوها بغير الهدف المادي تماما اما الموسيقي فا من ضمن اهدافها الاساسية هو الربح والهدف المادي 

اتمني تكون فهمت قصدي

الرب معك


----------



## ™~_MonMon77_~™ (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: جميع شرائط المرنم ماهر فايز*

معلش يا جماعة عندى طلب صغير بما ان الموضوع متعلق بماهر فايز انا دايخ على ترنيمة لماهر فايز اسمها "مش بعيد" من شريط "سكيب" بدور عليها بس تكون صوتها نقى و ميرسى جدا لتعبكم

:wub:​


----------



## oesi no (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: جميع شرائط المرنم ماهر فايز*



> معلش يا جماعة عندى طلب صغير بما ان الموضوع متعلق بماهر فايز انا دايخ على ترنيمة لماهر فايز اسمها "مش بعيد" من شريط "سكيب" بدور عليها بس تكون صوتها نقى و ميرسى جدا لتعبكم


شريط سكيب موجود مسبقا على المنتدى على الرابط التالى 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=24716


----------



## ™~_MonMon77_~™ (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: جميع شرائط المرنم ماهر فايز*



oesi_no قال:


> شريط سكيب موجود مسبقا على المنتدى على الرابط التالى
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=24716



صدقنى انا عارف بس الشريط كله rm و صوته مش نقى عشان كده ياريت بعد اذنك انا محتاج الترنيمة ديه ضرورى mp3 و يكون صوتها نقى 

:close_tem​


----------



## Coptic Man (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: جميع شرائط المرنم ماهر فايز*

جورج الشريط الاخير يتحمل ازاي ؟؟؟


----------



## oesi no (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: جميع شرائط المرنم ماهر فايز*

هتلاقى ديسك بيشاورلك بأيدة ويقولك تعالى هنا 
كليك يمين واعمل سيف تارجت ​


----------



## مجدي ميشيل (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: جميع شرائط المرنم ماهر فايز*

الرب يعوض تعب وحبتكم ويبارك كل عمل من اجل اسمه القدوس​


----------



## iloveusomuch (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: جميع شرائط المرنم ماهر فايز*

شكرااااااااااا على تعبك


----------



## MINA FIKRY (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: جميع شرائط المرنم ماهر فايز*

برافو عليك تشرفت بالدخول لموضوعك


----------



## مستور (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: جميع شرائط المرنم ماهر فايز*

ماعرفش ليه؟.......


----------



## the servant (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: جميع شرائط المرنم ماهر فايز*

سلام ونعمة جورج ,,,

تسمحلي اضيف اخر البوم للمرنم الرائع ماهر فايز لموضوعك

(سحابة ذكريااات)​
الجزء الاول من هناا​

الجزء التاني من هنااا​


----------



## oesi no (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: جميع شرائط المرنم ماهر فايز*

ياباشا الموضوع موضوعك انت بتقول ايه 
ضيف براحتك​


----------



## mero_engel (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: جميع شرائط المرنم ماهر فايز*

*oesi_on بجد مش عارفه اقولك ايه بتعمل مجهودات كتير*
*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## maged75 (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: جميع شرائط المرنم ماهر فايز*

*وايضا الالبومين النادرين والرائعين لماهر فايز :*

*السائح المسيحي *

*سحابة ذكريات *

*وجه اول*

*وجه ثان*


----------



## shadyos (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: جميع شرائط المرنم ماهر فايز*

*شريط معرفش ليه لماهر فايز​*http://maherfayezma3rfshleh.4shared.com


----------



## looris (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: جميع شرائط المرنم ماهر فايز*

ولا ترنيمة للمرنم فايز اشتغلت ؟


----------



## gaby7777 (25 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: جميع شرائط المرنم ماهر فايز*

shokran gidan 3ala ta3abkom wi maghodkom el gamil dah , bas momken taranim maher fayez MP3 3ashan  el soot mish kowayis awi


----------



## shadyos (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: جميع شرائط المرنم ماهر فايز*

شكرا علي الرد 
وعلشان خاطر عيون المنتدي تم رفع الترانيم مرة اخري بصوت انقي علي نفس الرابط


----------



## looris (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: جميع شرائط المرنم ماهر فايز*

:94:     شكرا من كل قلبى لهذ ا المجهود الرائع ربنا يعوض كل من لة تعب ويبارك فى كل عمل تمتد الية اياديكم وكل سنة وانتم جميعا بخير بمناسبة صوم الميلاد المجيد اعادة الرب علينا جميعا ادارة واعضاء ونحن جميعا فى ملىء  الصحة  امين :yahoo:


----------



## nefertary (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: جميع شرائط المرنم ماهر فايز*

ياجماعه انا دايخه علي ترنيمة اوعي تفكر اني نسيتك اوعي تفكر اني بعيد للمرنم ماهر فايز ارجوكم ساعدوني وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## Rachelle (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*Thannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnks So Much*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: جميع شرائط المرنم ماهر فايز*

مشكور يا جو

ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: جميع شرائط المرنم ماهر فايز*

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
جو 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## caro/كارو (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: جميع شرائط المرنم ماهر فايز*

يا جماعة ممكن 3 ترانيم لماهرفايز،1)ما فرقنيش ، 2)أيها الفخارى الأعظم mp3 لان الموجوده هنا wav و مش شغاله عندي خالص و رجاء صلواتكم علشان الأمتحانات قربت و انا أعدادية:smil13:


----------



## mado (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: جميع شرائط المرنم ماهر فايز*

*ميرسى جدااا على المجموعة 
ماهر فايز صوتة جميل جدااا 
وترانيمة كلها حلوة 
ربنا يبارك حياتك
وكل سنة وانت طيب *


----------



## نشات جيد (30 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: جميع شرائط المرنم ماهر فايز*

انتظر  المزيد


----------



## andrewvctr (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: جميع شرائط المرنم ماهر فايز*

انا عايز ترنيمة (علمني انتظرك يا رب)لماهر فايز و لولو سمير و كل سنة و انتم طيبين ,شكرا مقدما


----------



## نشات جيد (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: جميع شرائط المرنم ماهر فايز*

مع بداية السنة متنوس  الاستعاد لاستقبال المسيح  وتكون قكوبكم مذود له​


----------



## Fathia (7 يناير 2008)

*رد على: جميع شرائط المرنم ماهر فايز*

MERCI ERRAB ybarikom wa arjoukom an tabathou li CD 5 Fathia TIOUA - B A D Rue de Ghana 1002 Tunis Belvédère TUNISIE


----------



## Fathia (7 يناير 2008)

*رد على: جميع شرائط المرنم ماهر فايز*

ERRAB YBARIKOM, ANA FARANA BICHARAYET AKHI MAHER WA YA RIT TIB ATHOULI CD (5) ERRA YAHMIKOM WA YOUBARIK AMALKOM  WA YOUNAWER HAYET AKHI MAHER AKTHAR WA AKTHAR WA YAJALOU MANARA LIL OUMAM. BISMI YASSOUA AMIN
fathia TIOUA 
Rue de Ghana 1002 Tunis  Belvédère TUNISIE


----------



## s_h (14 يناير 2008)

*رد على: جميع شرائط المرنم ماهر فايز*

مرسى يا جميل


----------



## s_h (18 يناير 2008)

*رد على: جميع شرائط المرنم ماهر فايز*

بجد مكتبة رائعة للمرنم الكبير ماهر فايز مرسى يا جميل


----------



## Meriamty (20 يناير 2008)

*رد على: جميع شرائط المرنم ماهر فايز*




















​


----------



## neihal (30 يناير 2008)

*رد على: جميع شرائط المرنم ماهر فايز*

سلام المسيح معكم شكرا على المجهود العظيم في الترانيم انا قراءت علي اللي بيساءل علي حقوق الطبع و خلافه تسمح لي اقول شئ من الانجيل السيد المسيح قال لتلاميذه مجانا اخذتم  مجانا اعطوا ولكن معظم المرنيمين بيكسبوا كثير قوي وبقت تجاره بكلمه سيدهم المسيح ولكن اشكر الرب ماهر فايز الذي اعرفه شخصيا كان بيسمح لناس يطبعوا شراءطه و يبعوها لحسبهم الخاص الرب يباركك يا داود هذا الجيل يا مرنم الرب الحلو علي فكره اسمعوا ترانيم وسوف تعرفوا مين ماهر  لانه هو مؤلفها الرب معكم


----------



## neihal (30 يناير 2008)

*رد على: جميع شرائط المرنم ماهر فايز*

انا عيز ارسل لك ترانيم اخري لماهر  كيف ارسلها     نهال


----------



## flopater (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: جميع شرائط المرنم ماهر فايز*

الرب يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## جومان (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: جميع شرائط المرنم ماهر فايز*

انا عايز  اى ترنيمة فاية بازى​


----------



## مالديني نور (8 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: جميع شرائط المرنم ماهر فايز*

*ميرسي جداا علي تعبكـ وماهر صوته جميل جدااا​*


----------



## emadramzyaiad (9 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: جميع شرائط المرنم ماهر فايز*

الرب يباركك


----------



## كوك (9 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: جميع شرائط المرنم ماهر فايز*

ربنا يبارك فيكوووووو


----------



## rosemary84 (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: جميع شرائط المرنم ماهر فايز*

ميرسى ليك كتيييييييييييييييييير  وربنا معاك


----------



## mohep_jesus (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: جميع شرائط المرنم ماهر فايز*

thanjsssssssssssssssssss


----------



## bisho2010 (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: جميع شرائط المرنم ماهر فايز*

شكرا علي تعبك معانا


----------



## bisho2010 (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: جميع شرائط المرنم ماهر فايز*

بس لو ياريت تعمل فاديا وماهر فايز
الترانيم المشتركة مبنهم


----------



## ginajoojoo (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: جميع شرائط المرنم ماهر فايز*



neihal قال:


> انا عيز ارسل لك ترانيم اخري لماهر  كيف ارسلها     نهال



الموضوع ده يا نيهال هايشرحلك ازاى تبعتلنا ترانيم
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=33835​


----------



## ginajoojoo (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: جميع شرائط المرنم ماهر فايز*



bisho2010 قال:


> بس لو ياريت تعمل فاديا وماهر فايز
> الترانيم المشتركة مبنهم



الشرايط المشتركة بين فاديا بزى وماهر فايز

شريط مع دقة المسمار 

شريط تصفو حياتى ​


----------



## elia (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: جميع شرائط المرنم ماهر فايز*

الرب يبارك حياتكم ويزيدكم نعمه


----------



## elia (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: جميع شرائط المرنم ماهر فايز*

:Love_Letter_Send::94::94::94::94::94:الرب يبارك حياتكم ويزيدكم نعمه


----------



## semsm (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: جميع شرائط المرنم ماهر فايز*

ممكن اطلب ترنيمة السائح المسيسحى للمرنم ماهر فايز


----------



## ginajoojoo (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: جميع شرائط المرنم ماهر فايز*



semsm قال:


> ممكن اطلب ترنيمة السائح المسيسحى للمرنم ماهر فايز



شريط السائح المسيحى هنا فى نفس الموضوع صفحة 3 المشاركة 29 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=25086&page=3
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## عبير عزيز وديع (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: جميع شرائط المرنم ماهر فايز*

شكرا ليكم على الترانيم الجميلة ده كم هى معزية الله يعوض تعبكم 
لو امكن ترنيمة ارحمنى يا الله كعظيم رحمتك بصوت ماهر فايز فقط


----------



## elia (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: جميع شرائط المرنم ماهر فايز*

*:yaka:نشكركم علي هذه الترانيم الجميلة والرب يزيدكم نعمه وقوة وسلام ​*


----------



## elia (10 مارس 2008)

*رد على: جميع شرائط المرنم ماهر فايز*

جميل جدا مشكوريين ياخوة


----------



## elia (10 مارس 2008)

*رد على: جميع شرائط المرنم ماهر فايز*

الرب يبارك حياتكم ويزيدكم نعمه 

:yaka:


----------



## elia (10 مارس 2008)

*رد على: جميع شرائط المرنم ماهر فايز*

نشكركم علي هذه الترانيم الجميلة والرب يزيدكم نعمه وقوة وسلام


----------



## جوى شريف حنا (11 مارس 2008)

*رد على: جميع شرائط المرنم ماهر فايز*

اشكرك على الترانيم الجميلة اللى بنتمتع بيها عالطول واريد معرفة اخر شريط للمرنم ماهر فايز:mus13::new6:


----------



## Andreew (11 مارس 2008)

*رد على: جميع شرائط المرنم ماهر فايز*

الف الف الف شكر


----------



## ماريو ايهاب (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: جميع شرائط المرنم ماهر فايز*

مجهود رائع الرب يباركك


----------



## كوك (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: جميع شرائط المرنم ماهر فايز*

نشركوم   اوى  على  ترنيمه  دى  جميله  اوى  اوى


----------



## elia (20 مارس 2008)

*رد على: جميع شرائط المرنم ماهر فايز*

:66:شكرا علي الترانيم الجميله


----------



## مايا مجدي (29 مارس 2008)

*رد على: جميع شرائط المرنم ماهر فايز*

بجد مرسية خالص الشرائط رائعة ربنا يعوضك


----------



## مجدى ملك (2 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: جميع شرائط المرنم ماهر فايز*

شكرا ويعطيك اللة اجرك


----------



## كوك (16 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: جميع شرائط المرنم ماهر فايز*

_*نشكوووووووووووووووووورك  اوى  على  تعبك  ومحبتك  لينه  *_​


----------



## مجدى ملك (21 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: جميع شرائط المرنم ماهر فايز*

مهما عبرت لن اكتب الكلمات التى تستحقوها


----------



## كوك (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: جميع شرائط المرنم ماهر فايز*

شكرا  اوووووووووووووووووووووووووى


----------



## mak_mmsh (11 مايو 2008)

*رد على: جميع شرائط المرنم ماهر فايز*

شكرا جدا علي تعب محبتكم
ممكن شريط يا سائح نحو السماء
وشكراااا


----------



## jokjok (24 مايو 2008)

اريد ترنيمة (اسمعها يا خاطي كلمة بقولها وباصرار)


----------



## efraim (26 مايو 2008)

شكرا علي المجهود  أنا لي طلب     عايز شريط بصوت المرنم ماهر فايز  أسمة نخبة من الترانيم الأنتعاشية للأخ/ جرجس معوض بصوت ماهر فايز  شريط رائع وأتمني من وضع الشريط علي المنتدي


----------



## fns (31 مايو 2008)

*رد على: جميع شرائط المرنم ماهر فايز*

انا عندى شريط سحابة زكريات وانزلة المنتدى قريب انشاالله​


----------



## صفوت ويصا (7 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: جميع شرائط المرنم ماهر فايز*

شكراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## صفوت ويصا (21 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: جميع شرائط المرنم ماهر فايز*

شكرا جدا على هذا المجهود الكبير ونتمنى منك المزيد والجديد للمرنم ماهر فايز


----------



## maged_botros5 (21 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: جميع شرائط المرنم ماهر فايز*

عاوز شريط اكرم لويز اللى فيه ترنيمة علمنى زى النسر اطير


----------



## engy_love_jesus (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: جميع شرائط المرنم ماهر فايز*

*ايه يا جو الخدع المسرحية دى ولا ترنيمة شغالة لماهر​*


----------



## ginajoojoo (30 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: جميع شرائط المرنم ماهر فايز*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *ايه يا جو الخدع المسرحية دى ولا ترنيمة شغالة لماهر​*



ايه يا انجى خضتينى
انا راجعت اللينكات كلها وشغالة تمااااااااام
حاولى تانى​


----------



## oesi no (30 يونيو 2008)

هههههههههه
سورى يا جينا 
انا رديت عليها فى الماسنجر 
اللينكات شغاله 
بس الترانيم مشتغلتش عندها 
غير على الميديا بلير 
اسفين على تعبك ​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (1 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: جميع شرائط المرنم ماهر فايز*

*

ginajoojoo قال:




ايه يا انجى خضتينى
انا راجعت اللينكات كلها وشغالة تمااااااااام
حاولى تانى​

أنقر للتوسيع...

معلش يا جينا ياحبيبتى تعبتك معايا مانتى عارفة اختك
فهمها على قدها نعمل ايه 
مرسية على تعبكم يا احلى مشرفين​*


----------



## ginajoojoo (1 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: جميع شرائط المرنم ماهر فايز*



oesi_no قال:


> هههههههههه
> سورى يا جينا
> انا رديت عليها فى الماسنجر
> اللينكات شغاله
> ...



لا يا جوجو مافيش تعب ولا حاجة 
انا عيونى ليكو​


----------



## ginajoojoo (1 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: جميع شرائط المرنم ماهر فايز*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *
> معلش يا جينا ياحبيبتى تعبتك معايا مانتى عارفة اختك
> فهمها على قدها نعمل ايه
> مرسية على تعبكم يا احلى مشرفين​*



تعبك راحة ياقمر
وماعاش ولا كان اللى يقول كده يا انوش ده انتى استاذتنا :Love_Letter_Send:​


----------



## elfraoon (3 يوليو 2008)

الرب يباركم ..............
أرجو رفع شرائط الشماس ماهر فايز و الشماس برسوم القمص أسحق من 
www.gocoptic.com
أو وضع الروابط مباشرة ......
والرب يعوض تعب محبتكم ....................
El fraoon​


----------



## رشا الحبوبة (11 يوليو 2008)

انا عايزة تريمة انا ساكن فى حصون الصخر وليا جناح النسر انا مصنوع من صخر يسوع الغير قابل للكسر[q-bible][/q-bible]


----------



## رشا الحبوبة (11 يوليو 2008)

شكرا على كل الشرايط دى ميرسى


----------



## oesi no (11 يوليو 2008)

انا ساكن فى حصون الصخر ​


----------



## مينا جورج مكرم (17 يوليو 2008)

سلام ونعمة ربنا يباركك يا اخ ماهر فايز مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## اخ مقار (8 أغسطس 2008)

الرب يبارك حياتكم


----------



## مينا جورج مكرم (9 أغسطس 2008)

سلام ونعمة ياريت لو في راديو لماهر فايز وعادل نصحي واميل بطرس


----------



## مينا جورج مكرم (9 أغسطس 2008)

:11azy:





مينا جورج مكرم قال:


> سلام ونعمة ياريت لو في راديو لماهر فايز وعادل نصحي واميل بطرس



امين ربنا يباركك يا اخ ماهر فايز


----------



## wael magdy79 (9 أغسطس 2008)

الموقع ممتاز جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## wael magdy79 (9 أغسطس 2008)

الموقع ممتاز جداااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ميلاد لولو (13 أغسطس 2008)

شكررررررررررررررا الترانيم رووووووووووووووووووعة ربنا يباركك على تعبك


----------



## عمادفاروق (5 سبتمبر 2008)

الف مليون شكرليكم ولمنتدانا


----------



## عمادفاروق (5 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكورييننننننننننننننن


----------



## عمادفاروق (5 سبتمبر 2008)

الرب يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## عمادفاروق (5 سبتمبر 2008)

الرب يشمللكم بعنايتة ويحفظكم


----------



## عمادفاروق (5 سبتمبر 2008)

بركة الرب تغنى ولايزيد معهاتعب


----------



## عمادفاروق (5 سبتمبر 2008)

الموقع جميل ومفيد للغاية


----------



## بولس بس (29 سبتمبر 2008)

ممكن شريط أقولها بفخر لماهر فايز


----------



## oesi no (30 سبتمبر 2008)

شريط اقولها بفخر ​


----------



## بولس بس (1 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا علي الرد بس أنا كنت عاوز الشريط(اقولها بفخر) اللي بالعود فقط............ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## MINA FIKRY (2 أكتوبر 2008)

يا جماعة أحب أدعوكم لحضور حفل كنيستى فى مسرح الأنبا رويس فى الكتدرائية بالعباسية
ويتضمن الحفل كورال ذبيحة تسبيح علشان الناس اللى بتحب الترانيم الكورال ده بجد جامد جداً
ومسرحية فتيلة لا تُطفأ يا جماعة أنا هامثل فيها
بالمناسبة الحفلة سيتم تصويرها بواسطة قناة أغابى يعنى بجد مسرحية و كورال جامدين أوى
كل ده يوم الخميس 3\10\2008 الساعة 6 م أتمنى الجميع ييجى بجد هاتتبصتو


----------



## fady maher (9 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: جميع شرائط المرنم ماهر*

*شكرأ وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك *


----------



## kemo198 (28 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: جميع شرائط المرنم ماهر*

*لوسمحتم اللى عنده شريط جرجس معوض بصوت ماهر فايز ياريت يبعته*:download:


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (3 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: جميع شرائط المرنم ماهر*

ربنا يبارك  تعبك خير يا اويسى


----------



## رانا (3 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: جميع شرائط المرنم ماهر*

جميله ربنا يبارك​


----------



## noranor12 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

:36_33_7::36_1_66::smi102:السلام والنعمه على الموجودين لو سمحت انا عايزة حد يبعتلى شريط خلتنى حبييب لرومانى روؤف  محتاج درورى


----------



## bahaa_06 (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*اشكرك 
اشكرك اشكرك 
اشكرك اشكرك اشكرك 
اشكرك اشكرك اشكرك اشكرك
اشكرك اشكرك اشكرك 
اشكرك اشكرك *
*اشكرك 
الله يعوض تعب محبتك الغالية 
بهاء*​


----------



## bahaa_06 (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: جميع شرائط المرنم ماهر*



kemo198 قال:


> *لوسمحتم اللى عنده شريط جرجس معوض بصوت ماهر فايز ياريت يبعته*:download:


انا كمان محتاجه ضرورى من فضلكم 
اشكرك 
اشكرك اشكرك 
اشكرك اشكرك اشكرك 
اشكرك اشكرك اشكرك اشكرك
اشكرك اشكرك اشكرك 
اشكرك اشكرك 
اشكرك 
الله يعوض تعب محبتك الغالية 
بهاء
​


----------



## jacoob (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*بجد شكراً علي الترانييم الحلوة اقوي وربنا يبارك تعبكم  *


----------



## jacoob (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*ممكن شريط* (* قوم رنم*)
*شكراً*


----------



## Michael mourad (15 نوفمبر 2008)

الشريط ده حميل جدا


----------



## girgis (18 نوفمبر 2008)

*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك 
*


----------



## megolove (10 ديسمبر 2008)

عايز ترنيمة العالم يبنى ويزرع


----------



## s_h (22 يناير 2009)

*رد: جميع شرائط المرنم ماهر*



kemo198 قال:


> *لوسمحتم اللى عنده شريط جرجس معوض بصوت ماهر فايز ياريت يبعته*:download:



اتفضل . بس اللى انا اعرف ان اسمة جرجس فخرى 
وصوتة زى ماهر فايز و ممكن متعرفش تفرقهم عن بعض​


http://www.geocities.com/god_is_ma7aba/taranim.html


----------



## chocho2 (19 فبراير 2009)

الرب يبارك تعب محبتكم ارجو منكم شريط مانتاش وحدانى لماهر فايز


----------



## marmar2010 (19 فبراير 2009)

بجد مجهود رائع جدا
ميرسى لتعبك
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## شنودة (21 فبراير 2009)

انا عايز ترانيم  الاخ المحبوب ماهر فايز الجديد 16(ماعرفش لية)


----------



## شنودة (21 فبراير 2009)

الصورة دى جميلة جدا ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك


----------



## efraim (26 فبراير 2009)

شكرا


----------



## modygroup (7 يونيو 2009)

gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## kalimooo (8 يونيو 2009)




----------



## KOKOMAN (8 يونيو 2009)

شكرا يا جو على الشرائط 

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك ​


----------



## ABANOB-FARAG (12 فبراير 2010)

ربنا يبارك كل الى بيساهمو فى مجد اللة


----------



## bant el mase7 (12 فبراير 2010)

عمل رائع جدااااااااااااااااااا الرب يباركك ويعوضك تعب محبتك

مجوعة جد اكتر من رائعة.


----------



## oesi no (9 مارس 2010)

*لا شكر على واجب اخواتى 
صلاتكم 
*


----------



## aser (12 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرااااااا على الترانيم الرائعة للمرنم الجميل ماهر فايز


----------



## عماد فيديو (17 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا على تعبكم ومشششششكور على اضافتى فى منتدى الكنيسسسسسسسسسسسة


----------

